# Choosing target curve



## FurtadoZ9 (Sep 27, 2018)

I just received my UMIK and have REW ready to go but I'm having trouble finding information on choosing a target curve for level matching.

I understand everyone's is different based on hardware and vehicle, where is a good place to start?


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Run a full frequency test sweep to see how bad it is and where you can eq.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Msg me tomorrow and ill send you a good curve

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

https://testgear.audiofrog.com/#

I'd highly recommend going to that site and downloading the tuning guide and the house curve.

Whichever curve you choose, remember that a house curve is more of a guideline than anything. You're likely to find that while you may be mostly satisfied with it, there will be some things you want to change to suit your own personal preferences.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm with ominous, Audiofrog's target curve sounds really nice. I'd start with that.


----------



## thedynoguy (Jan 5, 2019)

ominous said:


> https://testgear.audiofrog.com/#
> 
> I'd highly recommend going to that site and downloading the tuning guide and the house curve.
> 
> Whichever curve you choose, remember that a house curve is more of a guideline than anything. You're likely to find that while you may be mostly satisfied with it, there will be some things you want to change to suit your own personal preferences.


thanks for the link to audiofrog! There's a ton of useful info there...


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

http://www.diysubwoofers.org/misc/holmimpulse/ta.html

Here is a way to set time alignment with another good free program, Holmimpulse.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FurtadoZ9 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you very much everyone.

Perhaps it would be best to clean up the curve as it is then experiment with others after?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I recently re-tuned to the new audiofrog curve. I'm liking it, but I've gradually been adding a bit more low end.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

bnae38 said:


> I recently re-tuned to the new audiofrog curve. I'm liking it, but I've gradually been adding a bit more low end.


I really like the mp1(apl) tune but it needs a touch more low end for me.

I haven't tried the AF tune. When i upload it to REW, i get those weird square steps and i doubt its supposed to look like that.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I really like the mp1(apl) tune but it needs a touch more low end for me.
> 
> I haven't tried the AF tune. When i upload it to REW, i get those weird square steps and i doubt its supposed to look like that.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


It is supposed to look like that, it was either smoothed too much or too little. Here's a manually edited version that's smoother plus my best attempt to create coefficients to replicate that curve for input eq.
View attachment 03_Audiofrog-Target-Curve-REW.txt
View attachment AudiofrogTargetCurve_coeff.txt


----------



## Ifixtheinternet (Jan 29, 2016)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I really like the mp1(apl) tune but it needs a touch more low end for me.
> 
> I haven't tried the AF tune. When i upload it to REW, i get those weird square steps and i doubt its supposed to look like that.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


That's how they exported it, and I couldn't understand it either. It is way overcomplicated with too many decibel places and duplicate frequencies in a row, it is a hot mess.

I modified and simplified it for my own use.
This is extremely close to the original curve, should be within .2 decibel across the spectrum.

20 9.3

28 9.7

35 9.9

40 9

50 7.7

62 6

85 4.9

100 2.6

125 1.4

157 0.82

200 0

2000 0

2500 -0.53

3150 -0.85

3900 -1.2

5000 -2.12

6250 -2.56

7850 -2.83

10000 -3.91

12500 -5

16000 -6

20000 -6.75

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I've spent a fair amount of time messing with different house curves to see what I like and the something between the whitlidge and half whitledge on the jazzi spreadsheet sounds good to me. With that said, I enjoy music more for the stereo imaging than for hi-fi tonality so in my opinion, prioritize your imaging and then focus on tonality.


----------



## FurtadoZ9 (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info everyone. I noticed theres different kind of pink noise files. Which one should I use?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

brainbot1 said:


> I've spent a fair amount of time messing with different house curves to see what I like and the something between the whitlidge and half whitledge on the jazzi spreadsheet sounds good to me.


Same here


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

brainbot1 said:


> I've spent a fair amount of time messing with different house curves to see what I like and the something between the whitlidge and half whitledge on the jazzi spreadsheet sounds good to me. With that said, I enjoy music more for the stereo imaging than for hi-fi tonality so in my opinion, prioritize your imaging and then focus on tonality.


Could you post a link to the spreadsheet you referenced?


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

TIPS: 

1. Know the difference between correlated and uncorrelated pink noise.

2. Don't try to flatten the curve after you individually EQ'd the left and the right side. You will suck the life out of your system. I made this mistake and could never get the tune right. 

Once both sides are playing (with correlated pink noise) you will notice that there are peaks and dips, this is due to phase differences caused by the car's interior. The EQ curve you see is the EQ curve of your phantom image. Don't try to fix it too much. You may cut some peaks by cutting the same amount on both left and right side equally, but again don't do too much (-6db or something).

4. Read Andy's guide carefully and try to understand what you're doing.


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

Can someone post the Whitlidge and Half Whitledge curves please. I don't have Excel to use Jazzi's spreadsheet, and I'd like to try them some time.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Justin Zazzi's thread & link to spreadsheet:
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/206881-jazzis-tuning-companion-room-eq-wizard.html

Half Whitledge Curve:
20 17
25 16
31 15
40 13
50 10.5
63 9
80 8
100 7
125 6.5
160 5.75
200 5.25
250 5
315 4.5
400 4
500 3.875
630 3.75
800 3.75
1000 3.5
1200 3.35
1600 3.2
2000 3
2500 2.75
3100 2.5
4000 2.25
5000 2
6300 1.625
8000 1.25
10000 1
12000 0.625
16000 0.25
20000 0


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

karmajack said:


> Can someone post the Whitlidge and Half Whitledge curves please. I don't have Excel to use Jazzi's spreadsheet, and I'd like to try them some time.


You don't have excel!!!! jk, you can always use google spreadsheets too.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

FurtadoZ9 said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. I noticed theres different kind of pink noise files. Which one should I use?


For pink noise, you can make your own that works great.
See my post (#11) in this thread for details:
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3934826-post11.html

Also, I'm still working on a way to get the tuning spreadsheet onto a website so Excel is no longer required.


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

brainbot1 said:


> You don't have excel!!!! jk, you can always use google spreadsheets too.


Unless I'm misunderstanding something, I'm missing the "Export Text Files" with Google Spreadsheets and any other online editor I've tried. I can view and edit most things, but that button is always gone.


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

karmajack said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding something, I'm missing the "Export Text Files" with Google Spreadsheets and any other online editor I've tried. I can view and edit most things, but that button is always gone.


Hmm. I'm no expert on the matter but cough vpn/torrent cough I'm sure there is some freeware out there that can do it.


----------



## Coler (Nov 15, 2017)

karmajack said:


> Unless I'm misunderstanding something, I'm missing the "Export Text Files" with Google Spreadsheets and any other online editor I've tried. I can view and edit most things, but that button is always gone.


You can also install LibreOffice. LibreOffice Calc is an open source equivalent of Excel. Should work fine for this.


----------



## Adrock (Jan 21, 2019)

ominous said:


> https://testgear.audiofrog.com/#
> 
> I'd highly recommend going to that site and downloading the tuning guide and the house curve.
> 
> Whichever curve you choose, remember that a house curve is more of a guideline than anything. You're likely to find that while you may be mostly satisfied with it, there will be some things you want to change to suit your own personal preferences.


This is great. Been looking for a house curve to start with on my current project. Can't wait to see what this one will sound like.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Can someone explain how to import the curve into the Helix please? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Coler said:


> You can also install LibreOffice. LibreOffice Calc is an open source equivalent of Excel. Should work fine for this.


I wasn't able to make it work with the Apache suite.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

It only works for excel. Everything else has different coding for the macros.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

